# rho



## JerryNone

Okay.   I am quite famiiar with the Modern Greek Alphabet.
yesterday, I was reading something, Chirstmas Greetings, and saw a letter I do NOT recall seeing before.  Okay it looks like this one:  "σ" instead of pointing to the right, the straight part of the letter is on the left side and pointing down.  It almost looks like the letter "g" or "q" in the English Alphabet, yet it would look like the reverse of "g" or "q".  What is this letter and what sound does it make?  I never seen this one before.

*Ευχαπιστο

Κύριε Γιούρεκ kai Pan Jurek*


----------



## parakseno

Well, by the way you describe it, I guess it would be "ρ" (rho).


----------



## DrWatson

Did it look like this: ϱ

If it did, it was definately rho.


----------



## JerryNone

*


parakseno said:



			Well, by the way you describe it, I guess it would be "ρ" (rho).
		
Click to expand...

* 
Quite possible.  What confused me was that the the left side, with the line pointing down, was more curly.  It sort of hooked undernearth the ϱ part.
Maybe somebody just wrote it more fancy then what I am used to seeing it.

Maybe if I go over it again, a little more slower, it will make more sense to me next time. _
*To:  Παρακσενο, Ευχαπιστο from Κύριε Γιούρεκ!!!!*


----------



## parakseno

Well, the way the letters look, depends on the font you view your text with...
ρ ρ ρ ρ



> *To:  Παρακσενο, Ευχαπιστο from Κύριε Γιούρεκ!!!!*



errr... κύριε is the vocative. You would use the vocative when you want to call someone for example:
"Κύριε Γιούρεκ, ελάτε εδώ!" (Mr. Jurek, come here! - polite form )
You would need the Accusative here, that is κύριο.

"Για Παράξενο, ευχαριστώ από τον κύριο Γιούρεκ"

Glad that I could be of help.


----------



## JerryNone

THAT'S IT!!!! You got it. *Παράξενο, Πολι μεγαλος Ευχαπιστο!!!!*
How did your get your computer to display "P" like that?


----------



## Outsider

It's a typographic variant of the rho with the straight leg.


----------



## JerryNone

*Thank you.*


----------

